# Sheer Minerals Collection Oct 15 - PETTICOAT, SO CEYLON & another BEING RE-RELEASED!!



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

When Sheer Minerals comes out in October ..
Petticoat, So Ceylon AND Gold Deposit MSFs are being re-released!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2008)

o...m...g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 24, 2008)

Well... Better get those as soon as they go on sale LOL. They'll be gone within five minutes of going on sale. I want Petticoat, just because it looks so pretty and I want to know what the hype is about.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   So Ceylon will actually be available to me at retail price?!?!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2008)

I bet ebay will be flooded with people trying to unload them at higher, but not highest prices...


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I bet ebay will be flooded with people trying to unload them at higher, but not highest prices..._

 
lmao.
MAC should come out with a "GREATEST HITS" Collection.. mmmm.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 24, 2008)

WOOHOOOO!  I already have Petticoat, though I may get a second, and Gold Deposit.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG! I just started an MSF collection and I don't have any of those! I'm definitely loading up!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 24, 2008)

I just peed a little...


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I just peed a little... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmao.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I just peed a little... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lmao.


----------



## Glassdoll (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will def get petticoat, and probably the other two as well, depending on how they look in person.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 24, 2008)

Blah, wayyy more excited for Sonic Chic. Petitcoat was ok, but I swapped mine away.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy cow! Did you guys see the long list of upcoming fall collections in the "other" site?  This collection is just one of the many!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_Holy cow! Did you gus see the long list of upcoming fall collections in the "other" site? This collection is just one of the many!_

 
Yeah, I did.


----------



## msashlay (Jun 24, 2008)

Hm..Is it the same as the pic shown on bjooti.net? I remember someone saying those in the promo pic looked like the Flashtronic MSFs.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msashlay* 

 
_Hm..Is it the same as the pic shown on bjooti.net? I remember someone saying those in the promo pic looked like the Flashtronic MSFs._

 
Promo Pictures never do any justice for products..every thing always looks different IRL than they do in the promo pictures.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2008)

yay!  i'm gonna get petticoat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i never saw it when it came out, but when i helped with RTVs the first time, i saw the tester right before it went in the b2m bin.  its bootiful!


----------



## helenoftroy1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish they would re-promote pleasureflush,  but I am so excited for other MSF I don't have.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay, I'll finally be able to get petticoat.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helenoftroy1* 

 
_I wish they would re-promote pleasureflush, but I am so excited for other MSF I don't have._

 
Out of the "rare" ones... pleasureflush, stereo rose & metal rock have yet to be re-released...but the others have been/or will be re-released..maybe we'll see those other 3 next year? :O


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay For Older Msfs!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I just shat myself!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I think I just shat myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahaha.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 24, 2008)

I am SOOOoooooo glad I didn't get sucked into the hype & buy any of them at crazy ebay prices!!! Yay for paying retail


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 25, 2008)

I  know!  Thankfully, I only paid $30 for Petticoat and that was including shipping.  I will use it more often now that I know it's coming back


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 25, 2008)

:happyd  ance:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:happydan  ce:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










:happydance  :


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jun 25, 2008)

w00t!!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 25, 2008)

Petticoat is one of the neatest looking MSFs I think. I might buy one to hang up and frame. I am SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## damsel (Jun 25, 2008)

wow. i'm super excited. i can't wait to see what all the hype is about. i hope they live up!


----------



## SMMY (Jun 25, 2008)

Petticoat is gorgeous. One of the few MSFs with enough color to be a blush for me. Might pick up a second one of these myself, if they're only going to release them every 2 or 3 years. Now if they'd just release Stereo Rose and Pleasureflush.


----------



## genica (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally I'll be able to get my hands on petticoat! Yay!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my word, I am too excited.  I have been wanting Petticoat.. I will have to get @ least 2.   All of these collections better live up to expectation...or I am keeping my money in my wallet.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Out of the "rare" ones... pleasureflush, stereo rose & metal rock have yet to be re-released...but the others have been/or will be re-released..maybe we'll see those other 3 next year? :O_

 
You know what?  I would DIE if they re-released Metal Rock.  I think I would have to take back every bad thing I have said about MAC.  LOL


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Which one is a must??


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Petticoat is gorgeous. One of the few MSFs with enough color to be a blush for me. Might pick up a second one of these myself, if they're only going to release them every 2 or 3 years. Now if they'd just release Stereo Rose and Pleasureflush._

 
Thanks! I am so excited! Waking up in the morning and getting MAC News!!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Dang, am I the only one that is bummed that they are re-releasing those three?  I got rid of Petticoat and Gold Deposit a while back and was hoping to get rid of So Ceylon too.  I never got to see Pleasureflush, so, I would love for that to be re-released.  Metal Rock is my favorite MSF of all though.  

Anyway, I'm glad those of you that want those three are able to get it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think of those three, So Ceylon would be my favorite.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 25, 2008)

I. Want.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Any pics of them, please??


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2008)

NM.  Yay!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Any pics of them, please??_

 
http://macproductgallery.com/gallery.../skinfinishes/


----------



## aimee (Jun 25, 2008)

ohhh wooot cant wait


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG it's so exciting, hope Lightscapade is released too, I got one from Ebay but I'd love a back up or two.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2008)

F*ck yeah!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_OMG it's so exciting, hope Lightscapade is released too, I got one from Ebay but I'd love a back up or two._

 
No lightscapade..but maybe one day.. hahah.
i'm going to the CCO this weekend and  I know it has lightscapades..but i'm buying whatever the limit is..for ME. hahah. <3 lightscapade.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Skin Finishes_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Petticoat for me!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Petticoat for me!_

 
Just a heads up, petticoat goes on more orange-y than rosey. :/ at least it did for me.
I hope that I can find one with minimal amber veining this time around..so it's not so orange-y. XD haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok until i actually just saw a picture of petticoat i didn't get why everyone was raving about it... by oh my! it's so pretty looking!! put me down for one too please!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 25, 2008)

I WANT PLEASUREFLUSH!!!! Petticoat broke me out like nobody's business. I hate it. I had two and sold one and I was contemplating selling the other but I guess it's not really in demand anymore. PLEASUREFLUSH!!!!!!!!!

On a second note, Lightscapade is my all time favorite MSF. Loves it!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 

 
_Just a heads up, petticoat goes on more orange-y than rosey. :/ at least it did for me.
I hope that I can find one with minimal amber veining this time around..so it's not so orange-y. XD haha._

 
  I love peach-pink shades like Springsheen for example. I think I will like Petticoat!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

this sheer minerals collection was on bjooti.net a few weeks ago

heres the link Bjooti » Blog Archive » MAC Sheer Minerals


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_I WANT PLEASUREFLUSH!!!! Petticoat broke me out like nobody's business. I hate it. I had two and sold one and I was contemplating selling the other but I guess it's not really in demand anymore. PLEASUREFLUSH!!!!!!!!!

On a second note, Lightscapade is my all time favorite MSF. Loves it!!!!_

 
I love me some lightscapade too.
I already own 3 of them. :/ hahaha.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love peach-pink shades like Springsheen for example. I think I will like Petticoat!_

 
I hope you do! If not, it sure is pretty to look at in the pot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahaha.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG dam you mac!!!!

Steeling more of mai monies!!!


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_OMG dam you mac!!!!

Steeling more of mai monies!!!_

 
That's what their job is.


----------



## etooz (Jun 25, 2008)

Doesn't really look like Petticoat to me...


----------



## electrostars (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *etooz* 

 
_Doesn't really look like Petticoat to me..._

 
Well according to my friend, who is an MA and went to MAC's update yesterday, Petticoat is being re-released with it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

The Specktra discussion thread for this collection can be found here: 

http://specktra.net/f250/mac-sheer-m...ussion-105078/


----------

